# Spell Check



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I'm shure that ther wuz a spell chek funcshun when tiping a post, but it's disapiered.

I cant find any relevant setting in Profile.

Has it just gone AWOL?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Brian,

mi spil chicker iz inkluded wivin mi bwozer (Firefox add-on)

I cant say I have ever seen a spell checker on this or any other forum


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I'm using Firefox too Richard. Just had a look in Tools/Options/Advanced and the option for 'check my spelling as I type' is ticked. 
What Add-on are you using?


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Spell check is a browser function, not a forum function. Using chrome here, and it tells me when I type wrong.

Kevin


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks.

Hmmm, maybe time for a browser change.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi Brian

Add on I use is "British English Dictionary (updated) v1.19.6"

Hope this helps

Richard


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks Richard, BED installed and working. 

Browser change postponed - for now.


----------

